# October stock up?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

What is on your list to pick up this month. I had to part with part of my prep money for repairs around the house but think I will still manage to get nuts (eating kind) and yarn (for making socks,hats,gloves,sweaters etc.). Want to get even more TP as it is on the list every single month. Going to look at the list that was posted last month to see what may be on sale.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

If I remember right, October is the start of the baking season sales and I think batteries typically go on sale. I'll be watching for nuts for baking and batteries.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

evap. milk is .69 at aldis so ive been getting alot of that.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

what do you use evaporated milk for?


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

can use it in baking. mostly i use it for my 1 yr old when we run out of milk before payday. with 5 kids, we go through a lot of milk. i 6 gal at one time every two weeks, most time it doesnt last lol.


----------



## m3acrehomestead (Mar 25, 2015)

40-can's spaghettio's and meatballs @.79 each :yuck: but my brother and hubby likes it so I needed to up my stock.

16lbs of name brand of block mozzarella cheese @ $1.59lb :thumb:

14lbs of name brand pasta @.66 each

8-cans of name brand albacore tuna @$1.00 each to add the my stock.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Forcast said:


> what do you use evaporated milk for?


Evap milk - I use it a lot for cream soups.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

powered milk was on sale 2 weeks ago I bought all they had it was $1.10 off the regular price


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

This month I intend to attend to my stock of cleaning supplies... as soon as they go on sale, anyways! Though I would not turn down a sale on chocolate chips when baking supplies go on sale!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Our grocery outlet FINALLY got some cans of pumpkin in - after a 2 year shortage! It was going fast at 99 cents a can but I managed to get 24 cans.  Big 2 lb bags of raisens for $4.99 also. I bought one bag when I got the pumpkin but will go back and get 4 more bags I think. We go thru alot of raisens each year in oatmeal and baking. I bought 30 lbs of organic oatmeal a couple weeks ago for $2.99 per 5 lb bag. We eat oatmeal every day!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Going to fire up my canner for apples tomorrow. Have my dryer going with mushrooms bought at Aldi's - 79 cents for 8 0z. Bought 10 packages. Just finished gleaning my neighbor's pear tree and made pear preserves along with pear chutney.

I always look for loss leaders in the weekly ads....


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Two different car repairs and purchasing fuel oil for the whole winter finished off any prepping I can do for the rest of this year. I'll be lucky to get thru Christmas now with little collateral damage to my budget ...
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I am not sure when I will get to big city to stock. It will be green beans and peas and cereal. Still few more things to check in pantry.' need test the yeast as plan to go back to baking my bread; Not sure if and when son will take me. If not I will have to do on the bus. I think early next month. DIL went last month with here mother for appt.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I found walnuts and dish soap on sale so got bunches of each (like 20 pounds of walnuts and 20 large dish soaps) That pretty much busted my budget for October lOL, though I will keep my eyes open for other stuff that is on good sale and pick up a couple of this and that.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

I stock up on toilet tissue and paper towels every month. As well as canned foods, I can dehydrate them if space gets scarce. My craft room is half full of pantry items. I'm wanting to buy up meats and can them as the go on sale. I've made some beef jerky, but hubby keeps eating it up. The whole family loves it.


----------



## Jollyhomestead (Sep 23, 2016)

I am hoping for a sale on Progresso canned soups. There are a few types that we like for lunches. I have also started stocking up on baking items. I got a good price on flour last week, and also bought more yeast.

Kathie
www.jollyhomesteading.com


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

Our local grocery store had their Campbell's soups on for. $1 a can. I got 10 and will get more before the sale goes off. Probably Cream of Chicken. I use it a lot.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a lot stocked up for winter but still need yeast and flour. we go to the Amish store for baking needs unless local store had a good buy, like this week the store has butter and sugar for really low price with a limit. Hub and i can go 2 times and that will stock us up. The local butcher shop usually has a surplus of lard when season opens and we go there. Lard makes the best pie crust. We usually buy a case of veggies at a time so it lasts a long time. Happy hunting to you all.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm going through my pantry and checking expiration dates. On the canned goods, that are within a month or so of expiring, I will be dehydrating them. It will take up less space, and will be so much lighter. I do love dehydrating.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

We had to buy another vehicle, as the Honda transmission wet out and it had 220,000 miles on it, and we got the roof reshingled after a hail storm, and some of the fascia was rotten and it cost us $17 a linear foot, and we are buying a Tuff shed to replace the one the wind blew the roof off of. 

Insurance covered much of the roof and the shed, but we are still TIGHT financially this Fall.

No matter: we are eating the preps as we want them, and when something is on sale I buy 2 of it: one for the pantry and one for us. As a result the food stock is going down but the TP and such is going up. Because TP and such is what is on sale right now.

I did get a lot of apples at 99 cents a pound, though. They are small but look fresh. So, there will be fresh apples, and sugar-free baked apples, etc to go with our bread and meat and pantry canned vegetables and cabbage (cabbage is what is left in the garden).

Terri's sugar-free baked apple recipe:

Cut up an apple, peel and all, of a sweet variety. Discard the core. Most cooking apples are too tart: it should be what is called a "dessert apple". Golden Delicious or MAcintosh will work well.

Put it in a baking dish, and if desired stir in cinnamon or soft, soaked raisins. Dot with butter and bake.

If desired, you can stir in a bit of NutraSweet once the apples are cool enough, but I often like them as is. You can bake peaches this way also, if the peaches are sweet ones. 

Also if desired, you can eat it with ice milk: about a cup of milk, one packet of nutrasweet, and a 2-3 drops of vanilla. I have a tiny ice cream maker that makes about one serving of ice cream so I use that to freeze the ice milk.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

October is National Fire Prevention Month.
Grocery Sales: Veggy and other oils, canned pumpkin, cranberies, grapes, oranges, sweet potatoes, yams, instant potatoes, stuffing, canned cranberries, marshmallows, ice cream, pie shells, whipped cream, crackers, candy making supplies, nuts, chocolate chips, frozen pizza, corn syrup and soup mixes.
Seasonal Sales: Winter coats, school clothing clearance, hosiery, fishing supplies, smoke detectors, fire extinguishers, fire escape ladders and glow sticks.


November: Veterans Day, Thanksgiving
Grocery: canned cranberries, canned pumpkin, stuffing, olives, whipping cream, cool whip, frozen veggies, fresh cranberries, cream sheese, chicken broth, turkey, ham, sweet potatoes and yams, post Halloween candy, condensed milk, cake mix, frosting, brownie mix, cooking spray, pie filling.
Seasonal Sale: Coats, boots, gloves, quilts, blankets, baby blankets, heating appliances, water heaters, appliances, mens/boys suits, thanksgiving week sales.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

And LED Christmas light strands for your preps.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

We've been adding canned goods to the pantry. Tomato's and beans have been on sale for .59 and .39 cents (Kroger brand). Waiting on beef and chicken stock to go on sale soon.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

added 25-year peanut butter powder now that we have a GS ,it could come in handy anytime


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Lots of baking stuff starting to go on sale. Also good time to look at camping gear. If you like to keep some sweets on hand, lots of after holiday candy clearance coming up too.

I walked into Kroger and the markdown shelf had cans of store brand canned tomatoes (Rotel style) for $0.08 each!!! Yes, 8 cents each. I bought every can, about 30 total. We use this is soups and chili, etc.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I really need to do a inventory check and list before I buy any groceries. I think I am well set on canned goods, peanut butter, jam and pasta. 
Good on cleaning products. Need toilet paper, paper towels, Kleenex, and coffee. Probably will get some of these items tomorrow on a grocery run. 

I use evaporated milk when making pumpkin pies. I use powdered milk for baking so I don't run out of fresh milk. I like those frozen loaves of 
bread in the freezer so when I got something else going in the oven, I can make a loaf of fresh bread. 

I been trying to get stocked up on liver for the dog. Was getting it for 50 cents a pound. The last batch cost me $ 1.00 a pound. The slaughter 
house has it in short supply right now. My son gave me some hamburg venison from last year. If we get a deer this year, then any older meat 
will get pressure canned to free up freezer space. 

We did buy our wood back in August. It is our only source of heat. We make sure we got enough in the wood shed. That dents the budget.


----------

